# self install connection to internet



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

I am new to this forum .I have recently installed directv . 

The system has one green splitter at the distribution box then two RG6 runs, one to the MBR and the other to the entertainment center in the Family Room . The receivers are HR25-100 in MBR and HR24-200 in the Family Room. There is a power inserter in the family room where the HR24-200 is located. I would like to add internet to this DirecTV arrangement. I also have a ethernet connection at the entertainment center because I have a WDTV Live media streamer for streaming movies from my computer. It's easy to add more ethernet connections because I also installed a ethernet switch .

Can I use a cat5 connection for the Cinema Connection kit without a pro install since I can install it myself? The Directv site seems to indicate that self install is only possible using RF and yes I have a RF router but its only a wireless g not n. I know that wireless g connection is only good enough to stream 720p movies, it starts to stutter when streaming 1080p. Is a wireless g good enough for the direcTV system?

Tks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sportflyer said:


> I am new to this forum .I have recently installed directv .
> 
> The system has one green splitter at the distribution box then two RG6 runs, one to the MBR and the other to the entertainment center in the Family Room . The receivers are HR25-100 in MBR and HR24-200 in the Family Room. There is a power inserter in the family room where the HR24-200 is located. I would like to add internet to this DirecTV arrangement. I also have a ethernet connection at the entertainment center because I have a WDTV Live media streamer for streaming movies from my computer. It's easy to add more ethernet connections because I also installed a ethernet switch .
> 
> ...


That CCK can be used wired [I have one and have done it], "but" you won't be streaming HD over it anyway [well you would if you use DirecTV2PC]. All of the internet usage is well below what a "g" wireless can do.
I actually use "g" and DirecTV2PC and it works well even with OTA recordings which are the highest bit rates.


----------



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

Tks for the quick response . Since the CCK internet connection is not used for streaming movies , then what is being transferred over the CCK internet connection ? Tks


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

you save the file (movie) to the HARD DRIVE -then view it-not stream it.


----------



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a Ethernet connection and an ethernet switch right within the entertainment center. I have the Media Streamer and my Panasonic TV connected so I thought a wired CCK should be easy to connect with a 1 -2 splitter between the power inserter and the HR24. However I dont think Directv will sell me one .


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sportflyer said:


> I have a Ethernet connection and an ethernet switch right within the entertainment center. I have the Media Streamer and my Panasonic TV connected so I thought a wired CCK should be easy to connect with a 1 -2 splitter between the power inserter and the HR24. However I dont think Directv will sell me one .


Check your online account and see if there is a "self installed" CCK. While this would be the wireless CCK, it can be used wired too.


----------

